# Best place for a mobile/cell phone



## Ray-a-sunshine (Mar 31, 2009)

I am sure this has been discussed but we find ourselves now very pressed for time. 

My husband arrives in Dubai in a week (a few months earlier than expected) and one of the first things he needs to do is get a phone. 

Where is the best place to go and is there free incoming call contracts etc? I know that there are different packages out there but I think the free incoming calls will be the biggest factor for us because I won't be joining him until mid August and would like to keep in touch. Is there something that has reasonable rates for international calls from your mobile? I am expecting that to be a not likely answer but thought I would throw it out.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

All incoming calls are free, and from what I understand (it's a long time since I've had a contract phone) you need a residents license to get a contract phone, but you can get a pay as you go sim from loads of places, not just an etisalat or du office.

Best place to buy them is probably Al Ain Centre in Bur Dubai, but Carrefour have some good deals too.


----------



## nadia519 (Jul 27, 2009)

*phone prices*

Expenses of moving and buying things there are adding up - What is the cost of a lower end cell phone in UAE (nothing too fancy but not ugly either lol). Wondering if I should just bring my cell from here which is unlocked and get an adapter for the charger or if I should buy it there.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Decent one with colour screen and camera - around 3-400Dhs....


----------

